# 1st Year Apprentice Electrician



## sin213 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi guys, i just had an interview a few days ago with an employment agency for a first year electrician apprenticeship and he said everything was well, the only thing i need to improve on is my knowledge of what a first year electrician should be expecting to do and learn, e.g cleaning up, fetching tools, learning safety training that kind of stuff. I also need to know what a 4th year apprentice will do (so its kind of like i know what I'm looking forward to doing in the future).

If anyone could help me out i would appreciate all info.

Thank you, Tim


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum first off. Secondly, read through posts that have "apprentice" in them and you will find a vast amount of info, use the search feature.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

sin213 said:


> the only thing i need to improve on is my knowledge of what a first year electrician should be expecting to do and learn, e.g cleaning up, fetching tools, learning safety training that kind of stuff.
> I also need to know what a 4th year apprentice will do (so its kind of like i know what I'm looking forward to doing in the future).
> 
> If anyone could help me out i would appreciate all info.
> ...


1- Welcome to the trade!
2-Welcome to the forums.
Follow the above advice!!!

First off, your a first year apprentice, You have no idea (aside from showing up on time and the willingness to learn) What the duties will entail. That's the first step in learning. There will be times you feel "abused" roll with it, it makes you learn how to deal with all types!!:thumbsup:

Additionally, A 4th year apprentice your not, but you have goals, the other part of learning, observe!!

23 years in the trade here, and I have no idea what I'm going to learn tomorrow!
That's the beauty of this PROFESSION! (not a job)Treat it as such and the results are endless.

Good luck and ask away. Read too.
My advice to the rookies, if you have a question,research it and find what you think is correct. Then ask to confirm, this tends to help you retain the knowledge.,

Welcome .:thumbup:


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

sin213 said:


> Hi guys, i just had an interview a few days ago with an employment agency for a first year electrician apprenticeship and he said everything was well, the only thing i need to improve on is my knowledge of what a first year electrician should be expecting to do and learn, e.g cleaning up, fetching tools, learning safety training that kind of stuff. I also need to know what a 4th year apprentice will do (so its kind of like i know what I'm looking forward to doing in the future).
> 
> If anyone could help me out i would appreciate all info.
> 
> Thank you, Tim


Welcome aboard!

If this guy is asking you to find out this information, he really don't know anything about the electrical trade and may do more damage to you by having you think our trade is like a book with different chapters. What you do as a first year apprentice for a small outfit could greatly differ in what you do for a big company. The type of project your on, where you are located. 

The list is endless.


----------

